# Drivers door lock stopped working.



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll take a guess at this just for grins. I'll wager that one of the door lock linkages came adrift, or the plastic locking clip that holds the linkage together broke.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like a door lock actuator issue. It moving shows it has power but not fully engaging


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

The dealership called and ordered me a 'new door lock.' It should be done tomorrow and it will be covered under warranty.


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

Just picked her up and she's all good. They checked my A/C as well and did a complimentary 27 point vehicle inspection. As always Pine Belt Chevrolet in Lakewood did a great job. I am happy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cips said:


> Just picked her up and she's all good. They checked my A/C as well and did a complimentary 27 point vehicle inspection. As always Pine Belt Chevrolet in Lakewood did a great job. I am happy.


Cips,
Thank you for the update. I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue taken care of for you!! I am also happy to hear that you are satisfied with your dealer's service department!! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

That was premature. The lock stopped working today. I am very upset. I called again and made an appointment to drop it off again Wednesday morning.


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

I picked her up again and it seems as though the issue is resolved. My service writer said the 'door lock rod' was bent and it was hanging up on the door panel. In my preliminary tests it has worked. I'll have to keep an eye on it for a few days just to be sure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At least you have a reason. I really hate not knowing why something broke and then started working again; usually means it will brake again.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

There is a bulletin on the doorlocks becoming inop. I couldnt tell you the exact number and description right now, but its listed on my 'investigate history'. Im waiting for mine to go, lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I can post details later for those interested.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> There is a bulletin on the doorlocks becoming inop. I couldnt tell you the exact number and description right now, but its listed on my 'investigate history'. Im waiting for mine to go, lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

#PIE0219: Engineering Information - Door Lock (Latch) Inoperative, Does Not Lock or Unlock, Inside or Outside Handle Inoperative - (Jul 10, 2012) 








*Subject:*
*Engineering Information – Door Lock (Latch) Inoperative, Does Not Lock or Unlock, Inside or Outside Door Handle Inoperative*




*Models:*
*2012 Chevrolet Cruze, Sonic*




*Attention:*
*Proceed with this PI ONLY if the customer has commented about this concern AND the PIE number is listed in the Global Warranty Management / Investigate History link (GWM/IVH). If the customer has not commented about this condition or the EI does not show in GWM/IVH, disregard the PI and proceed with diagnostics found in published service information. THIS IS NOT A RECALL – refer to Service Bulletin 04-00-89-053E for more details on the use of Engineering Information PIs.*

*Condition*

*Important: *If the customer did not bring their vehicle in for this concern, DO NOT proceed with this EI. 
Some customers may comment on one or more of the following door lock (latch) concerns.

• 
Door will not unlock or lock.




• 
Outside handle will not work.




• 
Inside handle will not work.




• 
Door will not open.




• 
Door will not unlock using key fob (issue on one door only).


Door locks (latches) returned under warranty have been tested with no trouble found.
*Cause*

GM Engineering is attempting to determine the root cause of the above condition. Engineering has a need to gather information on vehicles PRIOR to repair that may exhibit this condition. As a result, this information will be used to "root cause" the customer's concern and develop/validate a field fix.
*Instructions*

Verify that the concern exists using only external checks and contact one of the engineers listed below. DO NOT remove the door trim panel prior to calling.
*Contact Information*


Engineer Name

Phone Number

Brian



Scott




Please include the following information if leaving a message:

- 
Technician name



- 
Dealer name and phone number



- 
Complete VIN and repair order (R.O.) number

On the repair order, document the date and time the call was placed (even if the engineer was not reached).
If engineering is unable to return the call within one hour, proceed with diagnosis and repair based on information found in SI.
*Warranty Information*

If engineer was contacted or required information was provided, use:


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

Initially my outside door handle would not work and the lock was inoperable. Now it's all fixed.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I think this just started manifesting on my Cruze.

yesterday my front passenger door locks wont unlock when pressing the unlock button on the center console, about 75% of the time it works when I press the unlock button the second time. 

Will have to dropby my stealership to have it checked.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

My locks were working fine until I got the windows tinted today. The drivers door wouldn't LOCK with the fob or dash switch, but would UNlock OK. I had to lock the drivers door either manually, or I found it would lock with the bladed key in the door.
Called the dealer and the tint shop. Dealer referred to the tint shop UNLESS the door panel had NOT been pulled, in which case the service manager said he would look in to it. 
Door panels were pulled to do the job.
Tint shop was very nice about offering to look at it immediately, but I said I used to be a mechanic and would be willing to investigate.
He told me where the 2 screws are needed to remove the panel.
I pulled the panel, everything seemed to be fine except the rod that the knob screws on to did seem like it was angled "in" towards the interior of the car a little.
I tweaked that rod and got the lock working again.
Cruze's are evidently very finnicky when it comes to that lock rod that extends through the door panel.
All is well now.
Gilly


----------



## DaleBird82 (Dec 1, 2012)

GILLY! THANK YOU! SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME TODAY!
Where are the 2 screws? I will try finding it out myself now, but just in case you respond quick. 
My problem: ALL 4 locks didnt work right after window tinting. They would unlock, and lock themselves quick. Additionally, the lock pegs would go up HALFWAY, not all the way up. So like 1/2" was sticking out. 
My rear 2 fixed themselves via magic.
My front passenger works, but goes up halfway. Locks & unlocks, but does so with a clunk. Not quiet like it used to be. 
The front driver does not work at all. I can push it down, and it pops up halfway by itself with unlock, but won't lock or go up all the way.
Haven't heard from my tinter yet, left a message a couple hours ago!
THANKS GUYS!


----------



## DaleBird82 (Dec 1, 2012)

I figured out how to take the door panels off, very easy.

The 2 t-20 torx screws are located in the door pull/pocket, under a rubber insert, and behind a plastic panel in the inside door handle pocket. There's a notch cut out to get a small flat head screwdriver in to pop it out. 

Then, pop off the plastic triangle at the front of the door, just above the panel. Be careful pulling this sucker off; wedge your fingers inside the top 2 sides and give a few light-jarring pulls. 

The rest of the door panel is held on by plastic 'christmas trees' as most door panels are. Use a trim tool (looks like a 2-prong fork- and use it at every 6-9" around the door panel. Put some tape on it if you're worried about scratching the paint. Once all of them are popped off, the panel lifts up and over the door lock peg. 
My problem appeared to be the peg/rod was tweaked a bit so it didn't go up all the way, and often got jammed. 

Bend the rod back a little bit toward the outside of the car, and put the door panel back on. Test the door locks before you pop the clips back into the door.
Keep in mind you will not dent plastic, but can break it. Door panels are fairly tough, so when putting it back on you can hit it with your palm around the edge. The triangle piece is a little tricky to get on, but new plastic is more pliable than old brittle plastic. 

Hope this thread will help someone else!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

DaleBird82 said:


> I figured out how to take the door panels off, very easy.
> 
> The 2 t-20 torx screws are located in the door pull/pocket, under a rubber insert, and behind a plastic panel in the inside door handle pocket. There's a notch cut out to get a small flat head screwdriver in to pop it out.
> 
> ...


Good information here. I'll try tomorrow, I have the same issue with the driver door. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. It may be the actuator.


----------



## Cluckemt (May 22, 2013)

DaleBird82 said:


> I figured out how to take the door panels off, very easy.
> 
> The 2 t-20 torx screws are located in the door pull/pocket, under a rubber insert, and behind a plastic panel in the inside door handle pocket. There's a notch cut out to get a small flat head screwdriver in to pop it out.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'm having this problem but I am not under warranty anymore. Will check it out tomorrow 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Well at least the 27 point inspection looked good on paper because they couldn't resolve the original issue. What makes you think they actually looked at anything else?

They could of at least locked and unlocked they door a few times after they installed the part to see if the problem was corrected... or not.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I just took my car back today. The issue was the door lock actuator. I'm still under warranty so they replaced without any problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's great to hear Cruise-Cruze!! Please let me know if I can ever answer any questions or assist you.

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Andrew99 (8 mo ago)

Gilly said:


> My locks were working fine until I got the windows tinted today. The drivers door wouldn't LOCK with the fob or dash switch, but would UNlock OK. I had to lock the drivers door either manually, or I found it would lock with the bladed key in the door.
> Called the dealer and the tint shop. Dealer referred to the tint shop UNLESS the door panel had NOT been pulled, in which case the service manager said he would look in to it.
> Door panels were pulled to do the job.
> Tint shop was very nice about offering to look at it immediately, but I said I used to be a mechanic and would be willing to investigate.
> ...


Bending the lock rod away from the car solved my problem. Thanks for the info!


----------

